# Reading > Who Said That? >  Who wrote this short story?

## salharbi

Hello, everyone.

I'm looking for a short story that I don't even know its title nor do I know its author!!!

Please help me find a short story, a russian I think, that of a child who works as a maid and takes care of a little baby of her mastress. Her master announced that there's another baby coming and that she couldn't stand all this pressure. At the end of the short story this child maid kills the baby!

Have you ever read this short story?

----------


## Sindhu

The story is 'Sleepy' by Anton Chekov. This site has it as an etext.

----------

